# Just 4 The Halibut !



## sawhorseray (May 22, 2022)

The world’s cleverest student does the world’s funniest book report.

Students at a local school were assigned to read 2 books, ‘Titanic’ and ‘My Life’ by Bill Clinton.

One student turned in the following book report, with the proposition that they were nearly identical stories!

His cool professor gave him an A+ for this report.


Titanic: Cost – $29.99

Clinton : Cost – $29.99

Titanic: Over 3 hours to read

Clinton : Over 3 hours to read

Titanic: The story of Jack and Rose, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.

Clinton : The story of Bill and Monica, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.

Titanic: Jack is a starving artist.

Clinton : Bill is a bullshit artist.

Titanic: In one scene, Jack enjoys a good cigar.

Clinton : Ditto for Bill

Titanic: During the ordeal, Rose’s dress gets ruined.

Clinton : Ditto for Monica.

Titanic: Jack teaches Rose to spit.

Clinton : Let’s not go there.

Titanic: Rose gets to keep her jewellery.

Clinton : Monica is forced to return her gifts.

Titanic: Rose remembers Jack for the rest of her life.

Clinton : Clinton doesn’t remember anything.

Titanic: Rose goes down on a vessel full of Seamen.

Clinton : Monica.. Ooh, let’s not go there, either.

Titanic: Jack surrenders to an icy death.

Clinton : Bill goes home to Hillary basically the same thing.


----------



## ofelles (May 22, 2022)

good ones!!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 22, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs ray. Here's one I got this morning


----------



## chopsaw (May 22, 2022)

Ray , those are the best yet . Damn funny !


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 22, 2022)

Hey Ray.  These were great!!  So many, I cant't pick out a favorite.  So I'll go with Clinton, and the dollar store toilet paper.
Thanks for the laugh.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 22, 2022)

Good one Jake!  Love it.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2022)

sawhorseray
 very funny…. 

 TNJAKE
 thats a good one!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 22, 2022)

Definitely very funny!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2022)

LOL----My favorite one is still the Little boy showing his Puppy "Dog Training" videos on the Lap-top.
Like.

Bear


----------



## checkdude (May 22, 2022)

Awesome,! So many good ones. Keep it up please


----------

